# Houston Game Club?



## AntiStateQuixote

So, how about a Houston area game club with regular socials and games?  My current play group of 12 people recently split into two separate campaigns (in my garage at the same time), and there was some talk of us being a game club as opposed to a gaming group.

So, who's interested?  Maybe have a monthly breakfast/lunch/dinner thing and try to schedule regular games at a centrally located site . . . maybe we could get some real gaming culture going in H-town . . . it's woefully lacking right now.  Maybe we could try to get support from a FLGS . . . also woefully lacking in Houston right now.

So, send me an email or reply to this thread . . . let's see what happens.


----------



## Jdvn1

The only FLGS I know of with plenty of gaming space is Midnight Comics, and it's not quite centrally located--though it is a good place to get harder-to-find materials. They would support such a group, though (they tend to give 10% discounts or so to groups). If you mean a non-FLGS centrally located place, I'm fine with that idea too.

UH has a gaming club (pretty new), though I don't know if you have to be a student to join.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Midnight Comics . . . that's the one out near 290 and Beltway 8?  If so, it might not be the best place due to drive times from downtown and points south, but it would certainly work for me and my gaming group, all of whom live north of I-10 and mostly west of I-45.

I'm willing to give it a shot.  Hell, I'd love to hang out with gamers on a montly basis just to see what's up with others.  I don't really care where.  My recent trip to GenCon has inspired me . . . most gamers really AREN'T that bad!

My long term vision is something like the Kansas City Roleplayers' Guild.  Dude, that was one kick ass organization back in the mid/late nineties when I was there.  I'm not sure how it stands now.


----------



## Jdvn1

Actually, it's close to Highway 6 and Westheimer. _Way_ out there for a lot of people. You _might_ want an EZ Tag to get there via Westpark Tollway.

I'm just not sure what other gamers would come. I mean, you'd probably want more than just your gaming group there. Maybe if Mark Chance sees this, he'll mention it to his group on Saturday.

What was/is the Kansas City Roleplayers' Guild like?


----------



## Jdvn1

(bump) so that hopefully other Houstonians will see and mention interest.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

I know it's far off, but maybe we try to shoot for something on Worldwide D&D Game Day:
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20050726x


----------



## Jdvn1

Sounds good to me. What sort of something were you thinking?

It seems like there isn't much of a response on this thread--otherwise, a Houston EN World Worldwide D&D Game Day Get-Together would be interesting... hm, HENWWWDDGDGT...


----------



## Jdvn1

Houstonians really need to stop on by here.


----------



## dmrefernece

*Another Houston Area Contact...*

I would suggest you check out:

THE HOUSTON AREA DUNGEONS & DRAGONS MEETUP GROUP DISCUSSION BOARD SUMMARY 

http://dnd.meetup.com/728/boards/


It seems to get more traffic on local games.


----------



## Jdvn1

Sure does look like it, thanks, dmrefernece! I must admit a bias toward EN Worlders, though. This is the largest unofficial D&D website--maybe some of them should stop by here more often.


----------



## El Jefe

Ok, I finally saw the link to this thread in Jdyn1's sig.  At my end of town, it's Horizon Games on El Dorado, not far from I-45 South.  Still way out of the way for many, but not as bad as the other place.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, people still read sigs? 

It'd be nice if someone knew of a place in a more central part of town.  Though, Horizon Games, last I went, was a cool place. I understand they've changed a lot, though.

Though, before Theron and some RPGnet people put together a Houston Meet-Up thing that just amounted to lunch--it was an opportunity to just hang out. We met at the Freebird's on 59 and Greenbriar. The Rice Village area is fairly central. It's certainly not gaming-related, but the location doesn't have to be anyway.

In a related but completely unhelpful note, I found a comic book store about 5 or 10 minutes from my house willing to take in random groups like that. They're willing to expand their merchandise and they're also a restaurant, so gaming and food is always nice.  It's certainly not close to anyone, though. (Does 6 and Bellaire mean anything to anyone? Didn't think so).


----------



## Jdvn1

I know there are more Houston people than we three.


----------



## bbarrington

When I moved to Houston just over two years ago I had put together my group for Shackled City from people here on ENWorld. We're still playing but not nearly enough though since I moved to The Woodlands. So, there are a few groups of us ENWorlder's out there in Houston.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yeah, I know there are a few groups, but I want to hear everyone's opinion on this idea. Is it feasible?


----------



## El Jefe

Well, of course it's feasible.  We just have to pick a place and do it.

My hours are kinda weird for the next week and a half, but aside from that, I'm up for it.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

El Jefe said:
			
		

> Well, of course it's feasible.  We just have to pick a place and do it.
> 
> My hours are kinda weird for the next week and a half, but aside from that, I'm up for it.



Saturday, November 4th, 2006, is Worldwide D&D Game Day.  I figure that would be a good "start" date.  After that we try to plan a Saturday every month (or two?) and see what kind of response we get.  If the response is good maybe we look into bi-weekly or more often?

My goal with this thread was to try to see if we can build up a good local gamer community beyond our own play groups.

I lived in Kansas City for four years (95-99) and that place was AWESOME for gamers.  There was (is?) a group called the Kansas City Roleplayers Guild that had dozens (probably well over 100) regular members that would come out for a monthly meeting/game time.  In addition there were regular weekly game nights at various locations that KCRPG hosted.  We also had two cons per year that got what appeared to be pretty good attendance.

Anyhow, I'd like to meet more gamers in Houston and see a real gamer community develop here.


----------



## Jdvn1

The biggest issue, I think, is choosing the place. Houston is a sprawling city.

Maybe we could do something with the OwlCon people?

EDIT: http://www.ruf.rice.edu/~warp/WebPages/ClubInfo.htm
They take non-Rice people (Houston locals) into their group.


----------



## FusionBlaster

Hello...

I like the idea.  Obviously I'm new here. I've got a stable group on the west side (Katy).  I'm reallly just looking for a second game to play in, perferably  a Mutants and Masterminds one  on Sunday but I figure I can do other days 'cept Saturday since thats the one with my main group.  I do like the idea of a large group/club to meet up with though so I'll talk with my group tomorrow about it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Good to hear, FB! I'm not currently interesting in a M&M, personally, but I like the diversity of games.  (and, with a lack of other games, I'd probably at least give it a shot)


----------



## El Jefe

I like the November 4 idea.  I'm thinking that since we're from just about every part of town, a central location would be best.


----------



## Jdvn1

But what's "central"? I consider the Rice area to be about the center, with UH being closer to the center though it's only a couple more miles in.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Are there any Houston area game stores that are participating in the World Wide game day?  If yes, how about we try to start there and maybe plan future events as desired?

I looked at the Rice game club (WARP) website.  It doesn't look like they have had any game days in nearly a year.  I know their LARP game used to be huge, but what about table top RPGs, board games and miniatures games?  It doesn't look like they have much going on right now.

I'm all for meeting any and all interested parties at any game store that will support the DnD game day, and if they're up for supporting a "club" then we go with that.

I'm also up for going with WARP if they are actually active in arenas other than their LARP.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Are there any Houston area game stores that are participating in the World Wide game day?  If yes, how about we try to start there and maybe plan future events as desired?



Definitely. I'm pretty sure there are a few that make a point to do it every year. There should be an official list, though, in about five days, I think.


			
				Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> I looked at the Rice game club (WARP) website.  It doesn't look like they have had any game days in nearly a year.  I know their LARP game used to be huge, but what about table top RPGs, board games and miniatures games?  It doesn't look like they have much going on right now.



I think they may not update their website too often, but my idea is that if there's enough EN World interest in it, we could throw together our own gameday via WARP--hence, we'd have access to their facilities and resources (whatever that means).


			
				Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> I'm all for meeting any and all interested parties at any game store that will support the DnD game day, and if they're up for supporting a "club" then we go with that.
> 
> I'm also up for going with WARP if they are actually active in arenas other than their LARP.



Ditto on both accounts.


----------



## Boss

Hey guys,

My biggest problem is my location vs. time.  I live in Magnolia and work just south of Humble.  And nowhere near either location is a game store.  The closest being Enigmas (which I don't know if it is still open or not, it was closed for awhile) and the newly opened Tri-Games in NW Houston (Jones @ Grant).  I've got a group of about 6 that meet weekly in the Copperfield area.

Scott Roberts


----------



## Jdvn1

Err. So would farther trip for most people (to a particular side of town?) but less often (once a month) work better for people?


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

So, rattle off some game store names (in addition to the ones we already have), and I'll start making phone calls tomorrow to find a place to meet.

Enigmas (never heard of this one; where is it?)
Tri-Games (NW Houston @ Jones/Grant; never heard of this one either)
Horizon Games (near El Dorado and I-45 S)
Midnight Comics (near Highway 6 and Westheimer)

Nan's (has ZERO game space, but maybe they could accomodate?)


----------



## Boss

Enigmas is at Spring Cypress & Hwy 249.  They have a decent amount of space (I will go by today and make sure they are still there).  Tri-Games has a limited amount of space as well (they've been open for maybe two months).  Unfortunately, there just isn't a centrral location.  Everything is on the fringes, and in Houston, that will mean a long trip no matter what for some people.  

Personally, I don't mind driving in Houston, my current gaming group causes me to drive an hour each way every Wednesday, and that is without any traffic.  Makes Thursday morning a royal pain because I don't get home until after midnight, but we do what we must for our habits.   

Unfortunately, I would not be able to join in anything until after Halloween.  I am working at Phobia Haunted House every weekend, and I am now to the point that I have something going on every weeknight (and work weekdays).  But, I am definitely interested!


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> So, rattle off some game store names (in addition to the ones we already have), and I'll start making phone calls tomorrow to find a place to meet.



Well, tomorrow is the store signup deadline, according to the WotC site, so I'd hope a list of participating stores would be available by Saturday.

Though, calling probably isn't a bad idea anyway. That way, not only would you know if they're participating a little earlier but you'd also be able to ask if they'd accomodate an EN World table. ... I'm just thinking out loud, I guess. 


			
				Brent_Nail said:
			
		

> Enigmas (never heard of this one; where is it?)
> Tri-Games (NW Houston @ Jones/Grant; never heard of this one either)
> Horizon Games (near El Dorado and I-45 S)
> Midnight Comics (near Highway 6 and Westheimer)



There's also Hero's Collectibles (though I tend to hate those places) which is a chain in various places in town. And, Bo's Comics and Cards (I think is the name), though it's so far out there that it makes Midnight Comics seem close to downtown (okay, I'm exagerrating). But, if you only care about gaming space, Hero's is an option.


			
				Brent_Nail said:
			
		

> Nan's (has ZERO game space, but maybe they could accomodate?)



If you want to ask about places with no gaming space, there's both Nan's and Third Planet. I'm not partial to either.


			
				Boss said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't mind driving in Houston, my current gaming group causes me to drive an hour each way every Wednesday, and that is without any traffic.  Makes Thursday morning a royal pain because I don't get home until after midnight, but we do what we must for our habits.



Ah, the many ways gaming is like crack...   


			
				Boss said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I would not be able to join in anything until after Halloween.  I am working at Phobia Haunted House every weekend, and I am now to the point that I have something going on every weeknight (and work weekdays).  But, I am definitely interested!



Well I don't know about you, but I'd more than likely have to do morning-ish/early-afternoon on that Saturday anyway. I'm going to be working that day at around 4 or 5. Poor college students have to find some way to buy more books...


----------



## Jdvn1

Oh, I just saw this: http://wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/news/20060919a


----------



## Boss

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> There's also Hero's Collectibles (though I tend to hate those places) which is a chain in various places in town. And, Bo's Comics and Cards (I think is the name), though it's so far out there that it makes Midnight Comics seem close to downtown (okay, I'm exagerrating). But, if you only care about gaming space, Hero's is an option.
> If you want to ask about places with no gaming space, there's both Nan's and Third Planet. I'm not partial to either.




Don't know about Bo's, and is Hero's still around?  The location that bought out Gamesmasters closed down (after Gamesmasters closed, I didn't bother trying to keep up with the store at all).  As far as Nan's/Third Planet goes, there really isn't any space there, and on a personal level I got kicked out of Nan's and told not to return because I questioned why they wanted to write down every item I purchased on my check.  Actually, I didn't question it, I said that i would prefer they didn't.  But that is a story for another time.


----------



## Jdvn1

Boss said:
			
		

> Don't know about Bo's, and is Hero's still around?



Bo's is deep in SW Houston--just past highway 6, south of Westpark Tollway. I wouldn't expect _anyone_ to know of it.  It's mostly a comic place (they don't have _any_ D&D books there), but the owner is really nice and willing to welcome anyone there to use their space (they have _plenty_ of tablespace). It doubles as a restaurant (almost exclusively to-go orders, so you're not bothering anyone by gaming at the tables), which makes it nice for eating while you game.

Hero's... I, personally, know of one location still open. I'm fairly sure there are others around, though a number of them have indeed closed down.


			
				Boss said:
			
		

> The location that bought out Gamesmasters closed down (after Gamesmasters closed, I didn't bother trying to keep up with the store at all).  As far as Nan's/Third Planet goes, there really isn't any space there, and on a personal level I got kicked out of Nan's and told not to return because I questioned why they wanted to write down every item I purchased on my check.  Actually, I didn't question it, I said that i would prefer they didn't.  But that is a story for another time.



Historically, I've never been a fan of Nan's. I always thought it smelled like smoke and I've had bad experiences with the customer service. I've heard that they're better, now, and they definitely don't smell like smoke (what with the no-smoking-indoors laws).


----------



## FusionBlaster

Boss said:
			
		

> Don't know about Bo's, and is Hero's still around?  The location that bought out Gamesmasters closed down (after Gamesmasters closed, I didn't bother trying to keep up with the store at all).  As far as Nan's/Third Planet goes, there really isn't any space there, and on a personal level I got kicked out of Nan's and told not to return because I questioned why they wanted to write down every item I purchased on my check.  Actually, I didn't question it, I said that i would prefer they didn't.  But that is a story for another time.





There is one in Katy on Mason Road. They tried to buy out the local shop but he wouldn't sell. He really should have sold cuz he closed just last month, but that is another story.

I've been at Thrid Planet for an attempt to play a game.  It didn't work.  Nan's while central isn't for gameing.


----------



## Jdvn1

FusionBlaster said:
			
		

> There is one in Katy on Mason Road. They tried to buy out the local shop but he wouldn't sell. He really should have sold cuz he closed just last month, but that is another story.
> 
> I've been at Thrid Planet for an attempt to play a game.  It didn't work.  Nan's while central isn't for gameing.



 Do you live in the Katy area? From what I understand, most of the people weighing in here are either in North Houston, West Houston (Katy, you), or Southwest Houston (I think I'm the only one).


----------



## FusionBlaster

Yeah.  I've lived in the Katy area most of my life.


----------



## sckeener

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you live in <sip> Southwest Houston (I think I'm the only one).




Ok, I'll chime in....you aren't the only one....though I am more on the Clear Lake side.


----------



## Jdvn1

sckeener said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll chime in....you aren't the only one....though I am more on the Clear Lake side.



All right, that makes the aproximate 'center' to be actually around downtown, since Clearlake is more south or southeast, right?


----------



## Celtic_Bear

*H-town Dice Geeks UNITE!*

Hey,

   I live in Stafford and run a Saturday night 3.5 FR game.  There is a Hero's Collectables with in store gaming in Sugarland on HWY 6, just South of 59.  Midnight comics is also doable for me, but the rest are a bit far flung for my tastes.  That is the problem with doing ANYTHING city wide, the city is so far flung.

Good Luck Storming the Castle,

CB


----------



## El Jefe

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All right, that makes the aproximate 'center' to be actually around downtown, since Clearlake is more south or southeast, right?



Yeah, I'm in Clear Lake too, and that's definitely more Southeast.  Due south is Pearland.

Erm, looks like anything inside the Loop would be equally inconvenient to everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1

Celtic_Bear said:
			
		

> I live in Stafford ...



Hey, that's _closer_ to my part of town (I'm still farther out than that!), but at least that puts you right by hwy 59--which makes the loop accessible to you. 


			
				El Jefe said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm in Clear Lake too, and that's definitely more Southeast.  Due south is Pearland.
> 
> Erm, looks like anything inside the Loop would be equally inconvenient to everyone.



I guess we have a pretty even spread of people not close to each other.  I'm hoping that if we didn't get together too often, that it'd be more feasible to make a long trip. Yes? No?


----------



## demanar

I did not read every post in this thread but I get the jist. I just wanted to say that I would love to meet new gamers. Hopefully gamers that are a little different from that I get at my local gaming shop. I love D and D and love creating adventures. I will check in and maybe read the rest of the posts when i get the chance. btw, I live in La Porte  and soon to be Clear Lake. I will probably be far from every location is chosen.


----------



## demanar

Alright, Let's hear it for Clear Lake. Anyway, for those of you who will be making those calls- A new game shop opened up in Pasadena/Deer Park called Skirmish Games. It is not big but I think it might be big enough. The owner is pretty cool guy. I am also all for Horizon's. I love Nan's but space is a big issue there.


----------



## The Phoenix

I'd love to get together with other gamers.  I live at Richmond and Gessner and I drive all over Houston all day long for my job, so I know the area (basically anything in or around Harris County) REALLY well.  I don't mind driving, so anywhere's good for me.  Email me at phoenix1107@yahoo.com.


----------



## sckeener

I can probably count on one other gamer from the Friendswood (clear lake) area.

I don't mind running a game though I think we need to settle on a place soon if we are planning on Game Day, November 4th.


----------



## sckeener

*Clag*

A long time ago there was a group called CLAG (Clear Lake Associate of Gamers) that rented the Unitarian Church in Clear Lake.  They met every 3rd Friday of the month and charged $1 to come and play.

Maybe we could do something like that.  Find a space that we can rent for a single evening for any sort of gamer (RPG, boardgames, card games, etc) charging $1 to enter.

I am not sure what happened to CLAG.  I miss it.

Then when I was a university student at UH, we had ARGH UH or a club for the Associated of Role-Playing Gamers of Houston at UoH.  As a student body (which only takes 3 members to start), we could reserve rooms at the university.

Anyone a student, or know a student that can set us up with a place on campus?  UoH main campus is probably the most central to everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1

sckeener said:
			
		

> I don't mind running a game though I think we need to settle on a place soon if we are planning on Game Day, November 4th.



While I'd like to do a WWDDGD thing, I'm not dead-set on it. Also, here's a related thread:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=175612

I like that we're getting some responses on here, though! This idea might work.


----------



## demanar

Let's get it moving then, who is making the arrangments?


----------



## Jdvn1

I'm hoping to hear back from Brent_Nail, to see who he's called, if anyone, and what the current situation is.


----------



## demanar

That's cool. Let's get this ball rollin


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Enigmas Collectables (sic) 
Looks great!  Got no answer when I called this morning (too early?).  I'm assuming they will be participating in Worldwide Gameday based on their website.  I'd be willing to give this a try.
http://www.enigmagame-tx.com/


Tri-Games is having some kind of game day this Saturday.


Some pretty good info here:
Houston Gamers

I'll try some others later.

Personally I'd prefer something in on the north side of town, but I'm willing to travel pretty much anywhere.

Are we going to settle for something on Nov. 4?


----------



## demanar

Alright, I think it would be a good idea for however is putting this stuff together to come with a list of good potential stores and let the masses vote for the store we end up choosing.


----------



## Jdvn1

None of those websites worked for me. Is it just me?

Setting up an EN World would allow anyone on EN World to vote--it'd be better, probably if we just each voiced our opinions.


----------



## demanar

Assessing voiced opinions is more work. An official vote will better represent the views of the people.


----------



## Boss

*Just some info here on north side FLGS*

I actually went to both Enigmas and Tri-Games this week.  Enigmas is going strong again, and has several tables available for game play.  I didn't see anything about the World Game Day posted in the store though.

Tri-Games is a bit small, but has about 4 tables, a back room, and as they stated on the Houston Gamers forums they can move the kids stuff out of the kids room if needed (kind of an original idea there, a room for the young kids that has toys, etc. while their parents shop and/or game).

The Houston Gamers are all about board games.  I was invited to come out to the store Saturday to check into several games that I had just purchased (Runebound and Munchkin).


----------



## Jdvn1

Sounds like either place has plenty space. 

Those sites still aren't working for me.


----------



## Dragon Mage

*Sounds great*

Count me in on any gathering to meet other gamers.  I live in the North side so Enigmas work for me.  If not I could host it at my house!


----------



## Boss

That's strange, I went to both right after I posted this morning without a problem.  I will definitely be going to Tri-Games after work, and maybe Enigmas if I have the time before I have to be at the haunted house tonight.  I will check with both about Worldwide D&D Gameday.  Brent, are there any game related stores in Humble?  I work just south of Beltway 8 and 59 N, and was hoping to find some expansions for the Runebound board game, but couldn't find any stores that carried anything (tried mostly around Deerbrook).  Since you live out here, I was wondering if you knew anywhere else to try...


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

There's been no game store in or around Humble for several years unless something has popped up under my radar.

Amazon.com and Gameoutfitters.com have been my best friends (other than the occassional trip to Nan's) for the last few years.

If anyone has any additional store ideas say so . . . I'll post a poll in this forum (with a link to it in this thread) sometime in mid-October to see where we want to go for the gameday.  Even if a given store doesn't actually support the gameday I see no reason that we can't meet on that date some place anyway.

If this works out I'd love to see us do something every month . . . maybe bounce around town from site to site to give everyone a break on drive time?


----------



## Jdvn1

Okay, the links just don't work with Firefox--they work just fine with Internet Explorer. Enigma is _far_! 

Bouncing around town seems like a good option, I'd certainly be more willing to do a monthly think like that. Though, we could still meet at a non-gaming-store place and do something. Like, lunch or something, and if the restaurant allowed it, some light one-shots.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

*Gameday Stores*

OK, so the DnD Gameday stores that are supporting are up:

Enigmas Collectables (NW side) 10801 Spring Cypress Rd #6 Houston TX 77070 website
Heroes Collectibles (W side inside Hwy 6) 1570 S Dairy Ashford #109 Houston TX 77077 website
MIDNIGHT COMICS & GAMES (W side inside Hwy 6) 13711 Westheimer #Q Houston TX 77077 website
Skirmish Games (SE outside BW 8) 8351 Spencer Hwy Deer Park TX 77536 (no website?)
Swords and Superheroes (N side outside BW 8) 400 Main Street Old Town Spring Texas 77393 (no website?)

Start thinking about where you wanna go.  I'll put up a poll this weekend.


----------



## Jdvn1

Website for Midnight Comics
http://www.midnightcomics.com/news.htm
Though it hasn't been updated recently.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

*Poll is up*

Go here to vote.


----------



## midnightcomics

*Worldwide D&D Game Day Schedule at Midnight Comics*

Hi,

This is John at Midnight Comics. I thought I'd post our WWDDGD schedule to make things more convenient for everyone:

Saturday, Nov. 4, 2006
Open at 9:30 am (normal open time is 11:00 on Saturday) Sign up begins for slot 1. GM name and adventure title will be available for each table at the sign-up time.

10:00 am - 2:00 pm     Slot 1 D&D 3.5 

2:30 Sign-up for slot 2 begins

3:00 pm - 7:00 pm       Slot 2 D&D 3.5, HackMaster character generation seminar, Order of the Stick board game (hosted by game designer Kevin Brusky. Two tables available. This game is a hoot!)

7:30 Sign-up for slot 3 begins

8:00 pm - midnight     Slot 3 D&D 3.5, HackMaster (two demo sessions using characters from the character generation seminar)

Other items of note:

1) Start time and format for the D&D minis game(s) have not yet been set. We are willing to consider suggestions.

2) Those wishing to GM games, please contact me (John Simons) ASAP for scheduling at 281-293-0226.

3) The Houston Gamers board game club will be meeting in our game room the same day, so there may be a lot of opportunity for pick-up board games.

4) We will still be hosting our regularly scheduled Magic CCG tournaments: Type 2 at 4 pm (no entry fee), and booster draft at 8 pm, $13 to enter.

5) Our maximum legal occupancy in the game room is 136, so we will have lots of space. 

6) If you haven't been to Midnight before, we also accept trade-ins on all sorts of old gaming stuff (RPGs, board games, some CCGs, some comics) so feel free to bring anything you need to clean out of your closet.

Hope this is helpful!

John Simons
Midnight Comics & Games


----------



## Jdvn1

I suppose that brings up a good point... what would we want to do at a Houston Game Club meeting? Would a four-hour slot (presumably, only running through the WWDDGD game) be what we'd want to do at our first meeting?

It kind of depends on how many we're going to have, too. If we had too many people, running a game is not going to be conducive to getting to know each other.


----------



## El Jefe

So did we pick a place yet?  Midnight got out voted in the poll (by 3 votes to 2, hardly a decisive defeat), but has seemed the most involved here.  We only have a few more days, let's just pick a place and do it.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

El Jefe said:
			
		

> So did we pick a place yet?  Midnight got out voted in the poll (by 3 votes to 2, hardly a decisive defeat), but has seemed the most involved here.  We only have a few more days, let's just pick a place and do it.



I voted for Enigma, but that was before John posted.  I'm definitely cool with going with Midnight . . . what time do we want to meet?  What do we want to do?

I'm cool with playing a game slot, but I would rather just meet people.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> I voted for Enigma, but that was before John posted.  I'm definitely cool with going with Midnight . . . what time do we want to meet?  What do we want to do?



Well, I'd have to leave by 3 or 3:30, so late morning/early afternoon would work best for me (I like to sleep in on Saturdays though!  ). Anyway, John didn't say he'd do anything special for us--we'd just be another group reserving a table, just like at any other place we'd go to.


			
				Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> I'm cool with playing a game slot, but I would rather just meet people.



Same here. But that also means we could've just met somewhere else and had lunch. 

There's a chinese buffet right by Midnight, but I have no clue how good it is, and there's also a relatively popular restaurant (Fry's, I think, I've never been there either  ) on the other side of it. Both in the same shopping strip. There's a decent Indian place down the street a little bit (like, two or three blocks?). Indian places usually have lunch buffets, and I've been there, but I don't know if lunch buffets are a weekday thing or what.

There are actually a lot of different restaurants and places in that area, so if we decided to do something else after we got to Midnight, it wouldn't be a problem anyway.


----------



## El Jefe

I was at Midnight today from 10 to 3.  John said lots of people were in and out (I was upstairs much of the time), but no one else had specifically mentioned ENWorld.

Not a bad day, and it's a nice store.


----------



## sckeener

El Jefe said:
			
		

> I was at Midnight today from 10 to 3.  John said lots of people were in and out (I was upstairs much of the time), but no one else had specifically mentioned ENWorld.
> 
> Not a bad day, and it's a nice store.




Sorry I missed it.    

But I put earnest money down on a house instead


----------



## El Jefe

Were you the "backup DM from Clear Lake"?  Just curious...things kicked off with the "backup backup DM".


----------



## Jdvn1

sckeener said:
			
		

> Sorry I missed it.



Same here. I was planning on going from 1-3, at least, but it was a busier day than I expected.

But, spending time with my long-distance girlfriend who came in for the weekend is excusable, right?


----------



## El Jefe

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But, spending time with my long-distance girlfriend who came in for the weekend is excusable, right?



Hmm.  Hard to argue against that one...


----------



## sckeener

El Jefe said:
			
		

> Were you the "backup DM from Clear Lake"?  Just curious...things kicked off with the "backup backup DM".




Nope.  I didn't talk to anyone about running a game at the store.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

I was at Midnight from about 2:30 til about 7:30.  Played a round of DnD with a DM from Rice and a couple from Spring.  Checked out the Order of the Stick Boardgame and bought it.  Had a good time.  Wish more ENWorlders had made it.


----------



## Dragon Mage

Sorry I could not make it.  Had a damn boring wedding to go to.


----------



## El Jefe

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Played a round of DnD with a DM from Rice and a couple from Spring.



Was the couple in green t-shirts?  If so, that was the pair that I played a round with from 11:00 to 3:00.


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Had a good time.  Wish more ENWorlders had made it.



I heard there was a gift just for attending, but I think the person I heard that from was mistaken.

But, will the HGC meet next month?


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I heard there was a gift just for attending, but I think the person I heard that from was mistaken.



If you participated in the DnD gameday adventure you got a sheet of Dungeon Tiles, a medium brass (or bronze?) dragon from the latest DnD miniatures set and a full set of dice.


			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> But, will the HGC meet next month?



I'm all for trying to hook up with some folks next month.  Let's set a date, time and place and just make it happen.

Saturdays are definitely best for me, and I'd prefer late morning or noonish.

Dec. 2, 9, 16 all look good . . . 23rd is too close to Christmas and 30th is too close to New Year's Day.


----------



## Jdvn1

Wow, I want those! I need to convince my girlfriend to try out this D&D thing. 

And, 9th and 16th are good for me, out of the Saturdays.

Is this meant to be an EN World thing or a general gamer thing?


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

I'd call it a general gamer/social thing.  I'm certainly not uptight about who might show up . . . if I don't like 'em I won't see 'em again.


----------



## El Jefe

Well, one thing's for sure...we're not going to meet at Horizon Games.

I went by today...closed, shelves cleaned out, most furniture gone, and a "For Lease" sign on the door.


----------



## Jdvn1

Whoa! Is it possible they just moved? Did you see a closing sale or anything?


----------



## El Jefe

No, I'm pretty sure they're gone.  They went through some trouble last year...that's why it took forever for me to get my M&M 2nd edition.  I ordered it through them, and they kept acting like it was no big deal...that went on for two months, then there was a "temporarily closed" sign.  They were closed for a couple of months, but all the stock was still inside.  When they finally reopened, it was on an intermittant basis...weekends only for another couple of months while they "reorganized".  When the reorganization was complete, they were a "combination comic and gaming store".  The selection in either area was pathetic...unless you were seriously into Warhammer, then it was adequate.

One bad change (in my opinion) was that all the new D20 books were placed on the shelf in shrink wrap, so you couldn't glance through anything to see if you wanted to buy it.  Supposedly you could "ask for assistance" if you wanted to see something, but we all know what that means, especially when there are multiple copies of a new book and ALL of them are in shrink wrap.  The clincher was when I heard the manager having a friendly conversation with a patron, and he was describing a previous customer who was disappointed that a new Eberron book wasn't in stock.  The manager said, "I told him that if he wanted it _right now_ he should just go to Barnes and Noble and buy it."  And my thoughts are, if that's his attitude, why should anyone take their business to him?  At B&N, even at Borders, they have a wider selection of D20 material, none of the books are shrink wrapped, and nobody hassles you if you leaf through a book.  I couldn't see a reason for anyone to continue to give him any business.

And to prove it, everytime I wanted something, I swung by his shop.  I bought one new thing on the strength of the cover that I probably wouldn't have bought had I been able to examine it in more detail first.  After that, I decided that I wouldn't buy anything unless I'd already seen it somewhere else.  And there were a couple of other things that I'd seen that I wanted to buy.

He never stocked them.  He never even asked me if there was anything I'd like to order (I've bought almost all my 3.5 stuff at his shop, so it's not like I'm just a "window shopper").  And I never bought anything there again.  You want to know how to run a game shop out of business?  Run it like that.

So, when I stopped by after a 2-week absence to see if he had anything new in, the place was empty.  The Horizon Games sign was still on the false front of the building, but when I got out of my car and started walking toward the place, I did a double take because I thought I'd parked at the wrong end of the plaza or something.  Once you were under the eaves of the building and couldn't see the false front anymore, there was no trace of Horizon Games.  Even the little sign hanging down in front of the door was gone.  I peered inside, and it was empty...COMPLETELY empty.  No shelves, no glass cabinets, nothing.  They had some pretty elaborate gaming tables for Warhammer minatures...apocalyptic future scenes with ruined bridges and factories, complete with permanent 3D scale models of ruined structures.  When I saw that even those tables were gone, I knew they were gone for good.   There was no "closed for remodeling" sign on the door, or anything like it.  Not even a notice by the landlord that the "keys would be available from the building management", which is what they usually do when someone gets behind on their rent.  The only sign that it wasn't a completely empty, completely abandoned space was the "This Space For Lease" sign on the door.

I'd say that about tears it.  I don't know how much more dead it could be.


----------



## Jdvn1

Yikes. Didn't they have an Ebay storefront?


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> Dec. 2, 9, 16 all look good . . . 23rd is too close to Christmas and 30th is too close to New Year's Day.



So, um, the 16th?


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> So, um, the 16th?



Sadly I won't be able to make it anytime this month, but if you all get together I'd love to hear about it.

I'm hoping I can do something in January.


----------



## Jdvn1

My birth month!  I should be able to do something any weekend in January, I think.


----------



## jeffh

I just found out about this, kind of by accident. Any chance of getting on board?

And if so, is anything happening this month, or are you holding off until January?


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, at the very least, subscribe to this thread and keep up-to-date on the happenings!

Unless there's interest for getting together for lunch (or something) this weekend, I can't do anything else on another day this month.

And, OwlCon is rapidly approaching. Do we want to try for an HGC/ENWorld game there?


----------



## Aliro

*Houston Gamers*

Hey, there are other gamers in Houston! I thought I was the last one.   

I live way up on the north side, Conroe to be exact, so I have to be willing to drive for any game I play. It's price I pay for the joy of living out in the country. Count me in for future events, as long as they are not during the week. I don't go near Houston rush-hour traffic for just anyone. And since rush 'hour' in Houston lasts from around 3:30pm to as late as 7:30pm, that can be a problem!

--Aliro

btw - Thanks for the link to Swords & Superheroes. I will check them out this week.


----------



## jeffh

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, at the very least, subscribe to this thread and keep up-to-date on the happenings!
> 
> Unless there's interest for getting together for lunch (or something) this weekend, I can't do anything else on another day this month.
> 
> And, OwlCon is rapidly approaching. Do we want to try for an HGC/ENWorld game there?



Well, as a Rice student I won't have a whole lot of trouble getting there, so if something happens there I'll certainly show up for it.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, it looks like we have a couple more interested parties! 

And, jeffh--I go by Rice University pretty often! The best coffee places in town are all ten minutes from there.


----------



## Jdvn1

jeffh said:
			
		

> Well, as a Rice student I won't have a whole lot of trouble getting there, so if something happens there I'll certainly show up for it.



 Hope you went to OwlCon. I certainly did. 

On a more related note, anyone know about this:
http://www.ultimategamingtable.org/haug.html
?


----------



## Quickgrif

*Hey boss*

Hey boss from Magnolia also. Enigmas I know that one been there a time or two but never did playy rpg there. Last time I poped by had alist of activities on what days.


----------



## Jdvn1

It's OwlCon time again! Who's going? I'm volunteering on Saturday!


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

LOL.  I'll be there tonight for a VLARP.  Probably will not be there anymore this weekend.


----------



## Darkwolf71

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hope you went to OwlCon. I certainly did.
> 
> On a more related note, anyone know about this:
> http://www.ultimategamingtable.org/haug.html
> ?



As a matter of fact, I do. (See sig.)   

Any questions?

Owlcon is THIS weekend?... Crap.

 
Well, maybe I can at least swing by.


----------



## prospero63

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's OwlCon time again! Who's going? I'm volunteering on Saturday!




Not I. Have our regular Friday game starting in 15 minutes and I'll probably spend sometime tomorrow preparing for the Sat game I'm running... 

I think some of the players from our general groups are going though (I don't know if you remember Eric or not, but he's supposed to be there tomorrow I think).


----------



## Jdvn1

Brent_Nall said:
			
		

> LOL.  I'll be there tonight for a VLARP.  Probably will not be there anymore this weekend.



I went today and am going tomorrow, Saturday, as well. We probably just missed each other! I sat in a D&D game with a friend of mine.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, I do. (See sig.)
> 
> Any questions?
> 
> Owlcon is THIS weekend?... Crap.
> 
> 
> Well, maybe I can at least swing by.



That's a very old post you're responding to. 

I want to find the time to see that thing!

Anyways, hopefully you'll find time for OwlCon sometimes this weekend.


----------



## Jdvn1

prospero63 said:
			
		

> I think some of the players from our general groups are going though (I don't know if you remember Eric or not, but he's supposed to be there tomorrow I think).



I do! Hopefully I'll see him around the registration booth.

I don't know if anyone here knows Theron, but I think I saw him in a crowd someplace, too.


----------



## Darkwolf71

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a very old post you're responding to.
> 
> I want to find the time to see that thing!



I saw that. I also saw that you had posted more recently, so thought I'd mention it. We'll be meeting again on March 2nd. You should contact AJ and come check it out.



> Anyways, hopefully you'll find time for OwlCon sometimes this weekend.



 Didn't make it. I'll have to set some early reminders for next year.


----------



## Jdvn1

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> I saw that. I also saw that you had posted more recently, so thought I'd mention it. We'll be meeting again on March 2nd. You should contact AJ and come check it out.



The website says March 7th...   I'll look into it, but I think I won't have time to make it until May or July. Still, thanks for the invite!


			
				Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> Didn't make it. I'll have to set some early reminders for next year.



I was going to be clever and check the OwlCon website for when 2009's con will be, but I didn't find it on the site. That's what I get for trying to be clever.

I had a blast volunteering, though! I recommend it for anyone who wants free entry and a free t-shirt! (though, GMing games will get you the same thing... and there was way more demand for D&D games than supply this year)


----------



## Darkwolf71

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> The website says March 7th...   I'll look into it, but I think I won't have time to make it until May or July. Still, thanks for the invite!



7th is correct. I was typing in a hurry.


----------



## prospero63

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> and there was way more demand for D&D games than supply this year)




That's kind of surprising. I've thought that the Houston area was relatively dead... we've been trying to find 1-2 players for the Friday/Sat groups for a while now... Maybe we just suck.


----------



## Jdvn1

Well, I don't know how well OwlCon games reflect general demand in the Houston area--maybe well, maybe not very well.

People who are active in regular gaming groups still take breaks from their normal gaming schedules to go to OwlCon (I say it's more than worth it), and people do come in from out of the city, though Houston is a sprawling city regardless.

Come April or May, I'll probably have time in my schedule to play in a Friday or Saturday game... and I had a blast in Mark's game while I was there!


----------



## prospero63

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Come April or May, I'll probably have time in my schedule to play in a Friday or Saturday game... and I had a blast in Mark's game while I was there!




Yeah, we are still trucking along. Somehow I got drafted into being DM   

Both the Friday and Sat groups are about the same level, 7th-9th. It's been pretty fun. They are currently treking through RttToEE in the Sat game. In the Friday game (I don't think you ever played with them, mostly the same group though) we are playing in a custom world and are currently trying to stop an apparent lizardman war... 

Anyway, take it easy!!


----------



## Jdvn1

prospero63 said:
			
		

> Yeah, we are still trucking along. Somehow I got drafted into being DM



I have an ex-Marine friend who said the term they used for that is "voluntold."  

I've never played through RttToEE, sounds fun! At least, I'm told it's a classic. Not completely unlike Mark's totally made-up monsters (I can't be the only one who remembers the flying mushroom lobster thing). Anyways, I'll see where you guys are in April-ish!


----------



## Darkwolf71

prospero63 said:
			
		

> That's kind of surprising. I've thought that the Houston area was relatively dead... we've been trying to find 1-2 players for the Friday/Sat groups for a while now... Maybe we just suck.



I might be interested in a Friday game. When/where do you meet?


----------



## prospero63

Darkwolf71 said:
			
		

> I might be interested in a Friday game. When/where do you meet?




Friday is in the West Gray/Shepperd area. Start time is around 7 PM and end is before 2 (usually between 12 and 2). The last 2 sessions though have been "one off's" out in the Sugarland area since the normal DM has been out of town...


----------



## prospero63

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have an ex-Marine friend who said the term they used for that is "voluntold."
> 
> I've never played through RttToEE, sounds fun! At least, I'm told it's a classic. Not completely unlike Mark's totally made-up monsters (I can't be the only one who remembers the flying mushroom lobster thing). Anyways, I'll see where you guys are in April-ish!




Yeah, he's still cooking those things up... We still have the running joke of "it looks about 75% down" when anything has in excess of 200HP...


----------



## Darkwolf71

prospero63 said:
			
		

> Friday is in the West Gray/Shepperd area. Start time is around 7 PM and end is before 2 (usually between 12 and 2). The last 2 sessions though have been "one off's" out in the Sugarland area since the normal DM has been out of town...



Well, I'm not gonna go as far as Sugarland, but when you're back to base, drop me a line. I'd like to come check things out.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

*Owl Con*

It's that time of year again . . . who's going to OwlCon?  Anyone want to hook up to meet new locals?

I'm running Shadows Over Camelot game on Saturday morning and playing in the VLARP game Friday night.  Otherwise my schedule is wide open and I plan to be there all three days.

OwlCon, an Annual Gaming Convention at Rice University, Houston, TX


----------



## Theron

I'm running a Feng Shui adaptation called "Heroes of the New Wave," and an old school Marvel Super-Heroes game that's meant to be kid-friendly.


----------



## Jdvn1

I should've looked on here before signing up for OwlCon! I signed up for two Saturday games, Spy v Spy (etc) and the Goodman Games evening game.

Last I heard, the Spy v Spy v Spy v Spy game needs more players (ahem).


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

I'm sorry I missed you guys.  I was incommunicado since Friday afternoon.

I had a blast!  I played the VLARP on Friday night.  Firefly LARP on Saturday.  Shadows Over Camelot on Sunday.  Very good Con from my view.

Maybe we can hook up at ApolloCon later this year?


----------



## Philotomy Jurament

Brent_Nall said:


> It's that time of year again . . . who's going to OwlCon?



I didn't see this thread until too late, but I went by Owl Con on Saturday to check out Lou Zocchi's booth (I picked up some more Gamescience dice and some Judges Guild stuff, and Mythmere -- the lucky dog -- scored a Holmes Basic set with a near-mint rulebook, monochrome B1, and Dungeon Geomorphs inside.)  I ran an original (little brown book) OD&D session for my "Cromlech Tor" megadungeon (not a con event, just a game).


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

*AggieCon 2009*

In Space, no one can hear you Rawr! | Aggiecon

Anyone going? My game group is thinking about going on Saturday. Want to meet up? Drop me a line.


----------



## Jdvn1

Hope you have fun! I can't make it, but I have a friend who'll probably be there.


----------



## Lou

I don't game in-person any more. I only game on EnWorld, but I'd be willing to have lunch in the Houston area if anyone wants to sit and gab about RPGs have changed over the years. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Mark Chance

Jdvn1 said:


> Maybe if Mark Chance sees this, he'll mention it to his group on Saturday.




Stop talking about me behind my back.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Anyone going to GenCon this year?


----------



## Mark Chance

Brent_Nall said:


> Anyone going to GenCon this year?




I guess no one. 

I am, however, going to OwlCon in February. I'll be running two events featuring the heroic Anklebiter League. I've sent in my DM registration for ConJour at UHCL for the end of January, but I've not heard back from them yet. I'll be running the same event there since I'm trying to get several playtests with the module before it goes on sale in March 2010.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

Mark Chance said:


> I guess no one.
> 
> I am, however, going to OwlCon in February. I'll be running two events featuring the heroic Anklebiter League. I've sent in my DM registration for ConJour at UHCL for the end of January, but I've not heard back from them yet. I'll be running the same event there since I'm trying to get several playtests with the module before it goes on sale in March 2010.




I'll be @ OwlCon.  Gaming on Friday and Saturday and running some board games on Sunday.  I'll check out ConJour and see about making it out there.


----------



## Mark Chance

Well, OwlCon has come and gone for 2010. My son Giant Boy and I were at the con bright and early Saturday morning in time to play a _*Truth & Justice*_ event featuring pre-gen characters that were mash-ups of comic book heroes. I played the Black Vision, a Luke Cage-Vision combo. Luke Cage was an ex-con who intervened during an assassination attempt against the King of Wakanda while he was in New York City. Cage was mortally injured. To save his life, the king's scientists transferred Cage's consciousness into a synthezoid body. Giant Boy played the Scarlet Spider, who gained his powers when bitten by a Gypsy witch who had been driven mad after being bitten by a radioactive spider.

The other players ran Captain Thor (Captain American and Thor), the Atomic Manhunter (the Atom and Martian Manhunter), Bat Lantern (Batman and Green Lantern), and Wolfeye (Wolverine and Hawkeye). Our mission was to save the multiverse from the machinations of the Leader (Reed Richard and the Leader mashup) and Dread Clea (Dormammu and Clea mash-up, which really isn't a mash-up because Clea did assume the mantle of Dormammu at least once).

The event wasn't anything terribly elaborate. It was basically three super-fights strong together with some narrative transitions. We did battle with various mash-up villains, such as the Abominaut (Abomination-Juggernaut) and Gorilla Polaris (Gorilla Grodd and Doctor Polaris). It was an amusing four hours. _*Truth & Justice*_ uses the PDQ system, a narrativist RPG with a lot of flexibility and room for creative use of character abilities. I'd read a bit about the PDQ system before hitting the con. You can get a free taste by visiting *Atomic Sock Monkey*'s freebies area. I'm not sure I'd want to GM the system, but I wouldn't mind being a player using it every now and then. It has a lot of potential.

The Black Vision had two highpoints during the game. The first took place when he was mind-controlled by the Ace of Hearts. Hearts ordered the Black Vision to fight his fellow heroes. The GM explained that I could attempt to break free from Hearts's control, but I opted to roll with the setback for at least one round after Captain Thor nailed Hearts with his mystic uru shield.

I looked Cap's player in the eye and announced, "Mama said knock you out!"

The Black Vision nailed Captain Thor pretty good, and I got some bonus Action Points for opting to let the villain keep the upper hand.

At the end of the game, it became necessary to insert something mystical and something high-tech into the Sphere of Doom created by the villains to remake reality in their own image. Captain Thor tossed in his mystic uru shield. Atomic Manhunter, our resident super-scientist, explained that the high-tech component needed to be extremely high-tech. So, the Black Vision hurled himself into the Sphere of Doom, thus destroying the villains' plan and saving the multiverse.

Not bad for a day's work.

After _*Truth & Justice*_, I ran an event featuring _*The Mad Monk's Revenge*_. Giant Boy and two friends, Eric and Angela, were part of the event along with three folks I'd never met before. I repeated the event Sunday afternoon for six other players, including the fellow who ran Wolfeye in the _Truth & Justice_ event. Both playtests went well. It looks like my basic set up is pretty solid. I identified a few gaps in some NPCs' motivations that I need to plug. I also noted a few areas where I need to offer some DMing advice. The adventure has a definite goal, but it's structure is pretty flexible in terms of how the players go about accomplishing that goal. Consequently, the two groups took different approaches (in a few instances, very different approaches). I think this is a definite strength of the module, but it also makes writing it more difficult. It's impossible to prepare for every possibility even in a scenario that is a hardcore railroad in terms of plot structure. The looser the plot, the more complicated laying out the plot becomes.

I also used both events for more playtesting of _*Fencing & Firearms*_ and _*Rewarding Roleplaying*_'s Action Point system. In both cases, the rules seemed to work well. All in all, I'm pleased by the way these products have shaped up. Best of all, everyone who played in the events seemed to enjoy themselves, and isn't that what gaming is really all about?

While I was running my second event, Giant Boy ventured off on his own to play in a _*Draw!*_ event. _*Draw!*_ is a wild west RPG that uses poker chips and decks of playing cards for action resolution. I'm not real clear on how this works since I wasn't there to watch, but Giant Boy had fun playing the game. I gave him some handy westernisms to help him out. He managed to work "vittles" and "varmints" and "slap leather" into his in-character dialogue.

Next time I get to do the con scene, I'm going to have to keep an eye out for _*Draw!*_. I've also liked the western genre, and I had loads of fun with the original _*Boot Hill*_ RPG back in the day.

OwlCon was a good time. Now, it's back to work to get caught up on my writing. Busy, busy. I'll type at you again in a few days.


----------



## Jdvn1

I was at Owlcon too! Gamed Friday and Saturday nights, and couldn't make it Sunday. I had a blast, though my gaming options were limited due to signing up late.


----------



## Jdvn1

Mark Chance said:


> Stop talking about me behind my back.



Hah!  You know you quoted me from over three years ago, right?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lou said:


> I don't game in-person any more. I only game on EnWorld, but I'd be willing to have lunch in the Houston area if anyone wants to sit and gab about RPGs have changed over the years. Shoot me a PM.



I know this is old, but would you be opposed to gaming in-person? Just seems like an odd sentiment to me.

We've tried getting together for lunch before--I think some Houston RPGnet guys did it before at Freebird's. ENWorlders were busier, I think.


----------



## AntiStateQuixote

OwlCon report:

Friday night: VLARP; it was fun.  It ran WAY too late.

Saturday: overslept and missed my Advanced Civ game.  Saturday night party; no OwlCon for me.

Sunday: ran two slots - Dominion and Shadows Over Camelot.  Both were fun.  Bought the new Dominion: Seaside expansion.  Good game.


----------



## Lou

Jdvn1 said:


> I know this is old, but would you be opposed to gaming in-person? Just seems like an odd sentiment to me.
> 
> We've tried getting together for lunch before--I think some Houston RPGnet guys did it before at Freebird's. ENWorlders were busier, I think.




I'm not opposed to gaming in-person, it's just that I live out 290 and have a very busy schedule, including three children.  What do you have in mind?


----------



## Jdvn1

Lou said:


> I'm not opposed to gaming in-person, it's just that I live out 290 and have a very busy schedule, including three children.  What do you have in mind?



Mostly, I didn't understand if you had problems with gaming in-person, or just didn't have time for it, in which case, an occasional one-shot or con might be a reasonable outing.

As an aside, I am planning on starting up a game in the next two months or so, and am plagued with too many potential players (though, they're all inexperienced).


----------



## Jdvn1

Is anyone going to Comicpalooza?

It's this weekend (like, you just missed the first day), and features Larry Elmore, Ari Marmel (our own Mouseferatu), Bruce Campbell, and many more! Also, get a sneak peak at Dark Sun!

Anyways, those are my favorites things about it. I got Larry Elmore and Ari Marmel to sign stuff for me, and Dark Sun was very fun. Comicpalooza started off as a comic book con (this is its third year), and is starting to incorporate gaming stuff this year. It's huge!


----------

